# my hunting dog



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

just wanted to show you my hunting dog


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

That is one mean looking dog. What kind of dog is that? What do you hunt with him?

Thanks


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Good looking dog is it a pitbull?


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

mckee said:


> Good looking dog is it a pitbull?


yes its a pitbull


----------

